# What are common issues on QSW manual?



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

I know this is a very broad question, but the FAQ is of no help here. 
I'm looking to pick up a QSW for a race car (yes, you read that correctly). It is incredibly sound mechanically, but what are some common mechanical issues I should be aware of? I'm a multi-time VW owner, so I already know I'm going to have electrical issues.








Thanks!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo20v18* »_ I'm a multi-time VW owner, 



What versions?
What kind of 'racing'?

Most need clutch & hydraulics, brakes, suspension, head gasket, radiator & heater core, tune up, timing belt & water pump to make drivable.


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

The car has been maticulously maintained. Saw it yesterday. Engine runs like butter. It does have the cltuch pedal/firewall issue, but the car comes with the 034 MS bracket to fix it. 
It'll be a road track car, not rally.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo20v18* »_
It'll be a road track car, not rally. 



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Yeah, I know. But, I have to tell you, this thing runs like a friggin top. We fixed the firewall/clutch issue and took it out for a spin. Simply floored as to how good it runs/drives.


----------

